# APR BBQ and Customer Appreciation Day - Oct 19th, 2013.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Please Register Here!

APR is pleased to present the 13th annual BBQ and Customer Appreciation Day at our purpose built performance campus on October 19th in Opelika, AL.*

See Photos From Last Years Event Here!

Gates open at 10:00 AM CST for the general public and 8:00 AM CST for APR product installs!

See Who Has Registered!










APR cordially invites one and all to come out for a day with us in our 34,000 sq. ft. performance campus to learn about new products and development on the horizon, a complete tour of our evolving facility, special guest speakers from the industry, technical seminars from the hardware, software and motorsport engineers and a tour of the APR Motorsport paddock!



APR is currently adding an additional 42,000 sq. ft. to the existing facility, so this is your last chance to see the building before it's fully modified!






















*

APR’s annual customer appreciation sale and onsite ECU upgrades will be offered all day with free labor on all ECU upgrades and many hardware installs. This includes Exhausts and even APR K04 Turbocharger Systems so arrive early to ensure you will get in on the action! With hundreds of customer, club and staff vehicles on site, this marks an excellent opportunity to interact with customers and see what everyone’s saying about APR’s line of performance software and hardware.

BBQ Lunch


Tours


Motorsport Tug of War!


Motorsport Drag Race!


Games, prizes, motorsport activities, kids activities, daycare and a special “Kids Zone” and more will be available all day. A complementary lunch of the South’s best BBQ will be served in the early afternoon so no one will go hungry. Anyone attending the event may enter our world famous Stage III Raffle and one lucky person will head home with a Free APR Stage III Turbocharger System! Complementary burgers will be served late into the evening and the event will be closed out with our annual fireworks show.*

The Event last all day so pack a cooler and have some fun in the sun!*


Fireworks show


DJ Ian Baas spinning late into the evening


*APR LLC*
4800 US Highway 280 West, Opelika, AL 36801

Please Register Here!

GoAPR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

First come first serve the day of the event so show up early! 

Labor Free Installs On the Following:

- APR ECU Upgrades
- APR Exhaust Systems
- APR and VWR Intake Systems
- APR High Pressure Fuel Pump
- APR R1 DV
- APR Boost Tap
- APR 2.0T K04 Turbocharger Systems
- APR and VWR Rear Swaybars
- APR 2.0T Intercoolers
- APR 2.5T TT RS Intercooler
- APR 3.0T Supercharger Pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't forget to register here for the APR BBQ and Customer Appreciation Day on Oct. 19. Gates open at 10:00 AM CST for the general public and 8:00 AM CST for APR product installs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR BBQ 2013 Schedule

08:00 AM - Gates open early for free installs

10:00 AM - Gates open to the general public

- College football viewing area opens

- Petit Le Mans viewing area opens 

- Car Show Registration Begins

- Children’s Area Opens

- Corn Hole Opens

10:30 AM - Race Simulator begins & Cotton Candy, Popcorn Snack area Open

11:00 AM - Paintball Game Opens & First Tour Group begins (Pink)- Meet outside APR front doors

11:30 AM - Lunch Bar Opens

11:45 PM - Second Tour Group begins (Yellow)- Meet outside APR front doors

12:30 PM - APR race car Tug-O-War contest begins

01:15 PM - Third Tour Group begins (Orange)- Meet outside APR front doors

02:00 PM - Lunch Bar Closes & Pit-Stop Challenge beings

02:30 PM - Fourth Tour Group begins (Green)- Meeting outside APR front doors

03:15 PM - People powered drag race begins

04:00 PM - APR Motorsport Driver Autograph session

04:15 PM - Final Tour Group begins (Red)- Meet outside APR front doors & Car Show Judging Closes 

05:00 PM - Presentations and Technical Seminars, Car show winners announced, & Stage III Raffle!

06:00 PM - Dinner

07:00 PM - Fireworks, Music and After Party!


Prizes

– APR race car Tug-O-War – Apparel package to each team member (Team of 4) 

– APR people powered drag race – Winning team gets $200 towards APR/VWR Products and apparel

– APR pit-stop challenge – Winner gets a free set of tires

– APR car show best VW or Audi – Carbonio Intake

– APR car show best overall – Winner gets a free set of tires

– Other raffles – VWR 6 Piston Performance Brakes, VWR Brake Set, VWR Spring Set, & Autographed Memorabilia

– APR raffle – Winner gets an APR Stage III or K04 Turbocharger System


----------

